# 13 days old- Eyes open!!!



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Well a day away from 2 weeks old and the puppies are doing great! 2x their weight they were when they were first born. At this rate they'll be huge in no time! Also I took a pic of each individual for formal introductions. They can now waddle around too! Their little personalities are coming out and you can tell which are dominant and which are laid back. 
biggest cream boy #1 - the fattest one of all








Pile of puppies








Another pic of boy #1








Remember how small the babies were compared to mom? Well look now!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

tan and black female #2








Black and white boy








Okay those were just randoms, now on to the intros!
Cream colored girl last to open her eyes








Black and white boy


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

big black and tan male yawning









Tan male first to open his eyes









Black and brown girl eyes just open so they look a little odd









black white and brown Female #1


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

very cute little puppies. Do you have homes all lined up for these little guys and gals?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

And last but certainly not least (especially not in weight) the Cream male 









The cream male is the laziest and seems more laid back. The black and white male will trample others to get to his mom and even try to waddle his way after her. The black and white female is really laid back as well. The big black and brown boy is very persistent and the cream girl is very quiet. And the long haired black and brown one is the only one who will cry when you pick her up, the dark tan male is also very quiet and calm. Their personalities are finally coming through!  2 have homes already and I'm still not sure which I'll get but my cousins are making sure each has a home lined up and the mother is scheduled to get spayed soon! 



Inga said:


> very cute little puppies. Do you have homes all lined up for these little guys and gals?


Well they actually belong to my cousins but I'm helping them find homes.
So far 4 have homes counting me and that only leaves 3 that don't have homes. They're so cute I'm sure they'll have homes in no time!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Aww... puppies. What breed(s) are they?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

They look great, and so does new mommy Happy. Are you still leaning towards a male?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Awww, what sweet looking puppies! Mom looks like she's doing great.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

animalcraker said:


> Aww... puppies. What breed(s) are they?


Your guess is as good as mine! My cousins own the mom and she has lab and maybe border collie or flat coated retriever in her. The dad is at least half golden retriever and some of the babies have GSD markings. 



Equinox said:


> They look great, and so does new mommy Happy. Are you still leaning towards a male?


Thanks! They're hefty little things. Happy is doing great, I stopped by and helped give her a bath yesterday and she was well behaved. Yes! So far (I know it's far too early) the majority of puppies are what are looking (calm, ordinary drive, and submissive). Time will tell! 



ShadowSky said:


> Awww, what sweet looking puppies! Mom looks like she's doing great.


Thank you! They're temperment matches their looks, they're sweet as sugar! The mom is doing great! She is a great mom


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Soo cute!! I want one. lol Is mom going to be spayed soon? hint hint lol


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Amber_Girl said:


> Soo cute!! I want one. lol Is mom going to be spayed soon? hint hint lol


lol yes she's actually scheduled for a spay at a free spay clinic thanks to my dad. She's not my dog, She's my cousin's. The puppies are outrageously cute


----------



## TD111 (May 4, 2009)

Wow, these pups look exactly like the litter I am adopting one from on June 6th. They think they are half lab/half border collie. They looked the same to the "T" when they were a few weeks. I attached a pic of the litter. Mine is the black one to the far left (Onyx).


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

Cute pups, mom looks very much like my big FCR.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

TD111 said:


> Wow, these pups look exactly like the litter I am adopting one from on June 6th. They think they are half lab/half border collie. They looked the same to the "T" when they were a few weeks. I attached a pic of the litter. Mine is the black one to the far left (Onyx).


Aww Onyx and his/her siblings are so cute! I can't wait to see what these will look like. You're the 2nd person that said they resembled Border Collies. BTW I have a cat named Onyx



DuckyNDogs said:


> Cute pups, mom looks very much like my big FCR.


That's what I thought too. She doesn't have the Flattie face but she's got the expression and coat. She looks like a BC a little too. Definitely too big for too much BC though.


----------

